# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  البرنامج الرائع لادارة اجهزة سامسونج Kies 3.2 باخر اصدار له

## ايجى ستارز

Kies 3.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
37.03MB   
برنامج رائع لادارة اجهزة سامسونج يتميز بالبساطة و السهولة فى الاستخدام يوجد به العديد من الامكانيات مثل نقل البيانات احتياطيا و حفظها و كذلك ادارة الوسائط المتعددة و انشاء الالبومات و قوائم تشغيل الموسيقى 
Samsung Kies creates a bridge between your phone and desktop computer. Kies connects the devices via USB cable or Wifi. Whether it's managing your music, photos, videos, downloading podcasts or creating a safety backup of your contacts and calendars, Kies combines all of these features in a fresh and easy to use interface. Playlists can be created and synchronized across different devices and platforms including iTunes. To keep your phone up to date, Kies lets you download applications, e.g. from Samsung App Store, and firmwares to install them on your phone instantly. Kies Air is the smartphone version of the program that brings the experience to your phone, too.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## allmed

واصل عملك

----------


## ابولارا

مشكوووووووور

----------


## fannane2010

مشكوووووووور

----------


## atoz2005

لا يعمل

----------


## fahad alsammak

مشكور

----------


## hafidbih

merci pour tout

----------


## souko

لا يعمل

----------


## bstinfix

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------

